# Crays gone wild XD (how to + survival rates?)



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a nice pee wee size batch of CPOs from Pat at CA a couple of months ago. I'm pretty sure they are now teens / adults.

IMO they are usually a very private species when molting/mating. I say this because I have never seen a molted shell ever!

I also have 2 other females berried but never noticed how.

*Can anybody share some pro-tips for keeping high survival rates? I already do this: moved the berried females into their own 5 gal tanks. Sponge filtered. Hardness and pH matched. Leaf-litter etc..*

Anyway, these 2 didn't seem to be shy at all so I thought I'd share.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hahah thats awesome

your girls a freak ... out in the open like that


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

"They f... like we f..." Martin Lawrence, Bad Boys 2 lol


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, yea. I think they started out in the breeder tubes behind them then it got taken outside.


----------

